# Do you receive many Oregon Coast deposits?



## philemer (Apr 17, 2008)

I still have a week on deposit with y'all and was thinking of changing my search to an OR Coast summer week for 2009. I know I can't start my search until 12 months out. Do you get many OR Coast summer weeks? 

Phil Emerson


----------



## TPIRep (May 1, 2008)

Hello..
we do get a little bit in Oregon on the coast, but the summer time is always difficult....you might want to add a second option, just in case.  Thanks.


----------

